# Specialized Sx Trail 2008 Custom-Made-Traum *Neuwertig*



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

zum Verkauf steht mein neuwertiges Sx Trail bei Ebay.

Aber schaut euch dieses Prachtstück am besten selbst an 







Hier der Link zur Auktion

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Tom1996 (26. September 2012)

das issn demo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

